# audio/ncmpcpp problem



## bbzz (Mar 24, 2012)

This is upgrade from 0.5.8_1 to 0.5.9:


```
lyrics.cpp: In member function 'void Lyrics::Load()':
lyrics.cpp:359: error: 'itsFolder' was not declared in this scope
*** Error code 1
mv -f .deps/media_library.Tpo .deps/media_library.Po
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/ncmpcpp.

===>>> make failed for audio/ncmpcpp
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```


----------

